# Fairly Rare - Waltham Us Military Pocket Watch From 1944



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Military pocket watches are a fairly specialist section of the collector's market, with British ones being sought - those with Waltham, Jaeger-Le-Coultre and other movements in the case. There are comparatively few all-in-one-piece American military watches around at the moment, and I consider myself very lucky to have got one on eBay a few days ago. It's a 1944 Waltham movement - 17 Jewel, Model 8, Grade 1617 - in a very clean case.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A superb piece, Will....with every second marked around the perimeter, very reminiscent of a railroad grade watch. Is it crown wind and set, or crown wind and lever set? (As a railroad grade would be)


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

It's crown wound and set. I also half expected a lever set when I bought it - though the vendor was quite specific about it!


----------



## Sleeper17 (Sep 15, 2012)

I quite like that myself.

In truth I seem to gravitate toward the military pws. That case really does look good indeed.

Nice.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope the seller included the regulator whip and screw that's missing from the balance ****!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice one Shiner, just going to mention that, you should be able to find one close that is hopefully interchangable.........

Lovely looking watch BTW.........


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a friend in the US who's on the job for me!


----------

